
GM is ending production of the Chevy Volt - prostoalex
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/26/18112536/gm-layoffs-factory-closing-ending-production-chevy-volt
======
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530413](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18530413).

------
Shivetya
I owned a 2017 Chevrolet Volt for a little over a year. It was a great car and
it is the main reason I ended up buying the Tesla Model 3. The Volt was my
training wheels move into an EV, I had the full benefits of an EV with the
safety of never have range issues.

I just got addicted to the EV part and found myself always trying to better my
range. My commute is roughly 54 miles round trip which is in line with the EPA
53 miles range the Volt has. In mild weather, say 55F+ I could make that trip
and have six to ten miles to spare. Winter with temperatures near freezing or
below I fell back on the gasoline motor.

However also notice that GM is doing away with its platform mate, the
Chevrolet Cruze, and that is the bigger story. Ford already state they are
dropping many of their sedans and GM is dropping the Cruze as well as the
Impala, the later is from the plant closing in Canada.

~~~
EdwardMSmith
Yes, I suspect the dropping of the Volt is more about no longer having a
platform to build that specific model on.

I haven't dug into the news, but I'd be surprised if we've seen the end of the
Voltec hybrid powertrain - we'll probably just see it in cute-utes.

~~~
zaroth
More to do with only selling about 300 per month, and sales dropping year over
year.

------
wishinghand
That is a shame. When my old car died I wanted to buy one but I was living in
an apartment without a garage. I went with a Prius instead. I don't drive much
and not very far, so I'd likely be in their ideal use case of someone who
mostly uses the battery with the occasional need for the generator to charge
it back up. I always thought it was a superior system to both short range EVs
like the Leaf, and conventional hybrids like the Prius.

